# [REVIEW] AMD FX-8350 vs Intel i7 6700K - Wie gut sind sie wirklich?



## marvinj (2. Mai 2016)

*AMD vs. Intel

Vorwort*
Hallo liebe Leser und User. Heute möchte ich mich mal mit einem Thema beschäftigen, das wirklich jeden interessiert, da es sich um den Kampf von Intel gegen AMD handelt. Dieses Duell ist aber von zwei Seiten aus zu betrachten.
Es wird ein i7 6700K aus dem Jahre 2016 gegen einen FX 8350 aus dem Jahr 2012/2013 antreten. Wir sehen hier schon, dass dort eine Diskrepanz von 3 Jahren Entwicklung herrscht. Ebenfalls ist die Preislage zu berücksichtigen. Während der FX damals 180€ kostete, das Board etwa 90, so kostete mich der i7 340€ und das Board 180€. Auch hier treffen zwei Preisklassen aufeinander. Wir haben den AMD Prozessor im guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, oder auch als Mainstream-Bereich, und den Intel im High-End bzw. Enthusiast-Bereich. Ich möchste jeden Leser bitten, bei dem Vergleich der Benchmarks und den Ergebnissen, diese Aufstellung zu berücksichtigen!

*Testumfeld
*In diesem Abschnitt möchte ich erstmal zeigen, wie die Test gemacht wurden, und wie die Werte ermittelt wurden. Alle Benchmarkergebnisse stammen aus dem MSI Afterburner bzw. aus den jeweiligen Ingame-Benchmarks. Was was ist, ist bei jedem Test mit angegeben. Die erforderliche elektrische Leistung wurde für den gesamten PC ermittelt. Alle Testergebnisse wurden doppelt überprüft und sind sorgfältig mit den fairsten Absichten erstellt worden. Die Treiber waren die aktuellsten, die verfügbar waren. Bei den Grafikkartentreibern war der FX-PC auf 16.4.1, während beim i7-PC 16.4.2 installiert wurde. Das Betriebssystem unterschied sich ebenfalls. Windows 7 beim alten, und Windows 10 beim neuen System. Weitere Änderung war der Umstieg von PCIe 2.0 auf 3.0 durch die neue Plattform.

*Nun erstmal die Hardware:*
*AMD* FX 8350 @ 4,41Ghz
Thermalright Macho Rev. B
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600
AMD/Sapphire R9 390 Nitro+Backplate (1040Mhz)
Asus ROG Phoebus
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Samsung 850Evo + 2 Festplatten von WD
Asus Monitor mit Full HD

*Intel* Core i7 6700K @ 4,0Ghz
Thermalright Macho Rev. B (später Umstieg auf Alpenföhn Brocken 2)
Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-2400
AMD/Sapphire R9 390 Nitro+Backplate (1040Mhz)
Asus ROG Phoebus
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Samsung 850Evo + 2 Festplatten von WD
Asus Monitor mit Full HD

*Die Benchmarks*
Ich habe mir wirklich viel Zeit gelassen, diese Benchmarks zu erstellen, ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Hier sind sie, Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Resultate vergleichen! 

*Cinebench R15*
In Cinebench wird die reine CPU-Leistung berechnet. Hier machen sich zusätzliche Kerne immer bezahlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier stehen 690 Punkte auf der Seite des Vishera-Prozessors, und satte 919 auf dem Papier für Skylake.

*Stromverbrauch Allgemein*
Der Stromverbrauch ist der wichtigste Indikator für die Leistung pro Watt, denn der Wert zeigt uns, wie viel Watt der Computer für die Darstellung der FPS benötigt. Architekturbedingt steht Intel hier besser dar.
Hier stelle ich den Verbrauch von Idle und Last, sowie reiner CPU-Last dar. Gleichzeitig zeige ich auf, wieviel Strom der PC im ausgeschalteten Zustand und der Medienwiedergabe verbraucht. Einige Ergebnisse sind hier überraschend (Medienwiedergabe), andere eher nicht (Last; Idle).
Aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch den Einsatz des Intel Core i7 Prozessors können im Idle und unter Last viel Strom eingespart werden. Wie bereits erwähnt ist dies auf die Architektur beider Prozessoren zurückzuführen. Interessant wird es, wenn man den Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems mit Prime95 und Furmark betrachtet, und dann die Werte aus den Spielen vergleicht.

*Total War: Atilla
*Atilla ist der neueste Teil der Total War Serie und ein wahrer Hardwarefresser. Hier wurde der intigrierte Benchmark benutzt, der die Hardware sehr fordert, da sowohl Nah- als auch Großaufnahmen der Armeen gemacht wurden. Der Benchmark beinhaltet eine Schlacht, nicht etwa die Kampagnenkarte. Der Benchmark ist ebenfalls sehr nah an der Realität im wirklichen Spiel dran.
Der Kampf geht zugunsten der Intel CPU aus, wir haben rund 13 Bilder pro Sekunde mehr. Dabei handelt es sich um die Durchschnitts-FPS. Das sind rund 42% Zuwachs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Stromverbrauch verrät uns hier aber andere Werte. Diese sind mit 10 Watt Unterschied fast identisch und absolut nicht der Rede Wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Total War: Rome II
*Der zweite Total War-Teil in meinem Test ist Rome II, welches  etwas älter ist als Atilla, aber für Intel Prozessoren optimiert wurde - jedenfall prangert ein großes Intel-Logo bei Start des Spiels.
Deshalb überraschen mich die Werte nicht sonderlich,  es sind aber im Verhältnis nur 24% Zuwachs, also deutlich weniger als bei Atilla.
Auch hier wurde der intigrierte Benchmark verwendet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Stromverbrauch liegt wie schon bei Atilla etwa gleichauf. Während es beim FX etwas schwankt, pendelt es sich als Mittelwert um die 350 Watt ein. Der i7 bei etwa 355 Watt, was im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit liegt. Auch hier gewinnt der i7 in Sachen Effizienz keinen Blumentopf.

*Anno 2070
*Der fünfte Teil der Anno Serie ist laut den Tests der PCGH Redaktion ein Titel, der wunderbar mit den Intel Core i-Prozessoren zusammenarbeitet. Gleiches hat auch mein Test gezeigt. Ich habe dazu die minimalen, die maximalen und die Durschnitts-FPS dargestellt. Zusätzlich gab es bei beiden Prozessoren einen FPS-Drop bei Sprung von Insel Nummer Eins zur Zwei. Diesen habe ich auch dokumentiert. Beim Testpunkt handelt es sich um einen Spielstand von mir, bei dem die am dichtesten bevölkerten Inseln bzw. auch Produktionsinseln überflogen wurden. Dabei wurde herein- und herausgezoomt.
Das Ergebnis ist, wie ich schon sagte, deutlich besser für den Prozessor aus Santa Clara ausgefallen. Der Drop unterscheidet sich um 13 FPS, der minimale Wert um 10, während der Durchschnitt allerdings bei beiden Prozessoren etwa bei 80 liegt. Die maximalen Bilder pro Sekunde unterscheiden sich um 22. 
Allerdings ist hier von meiner Seite aus zu bemerken, dass sich zwar Min und Max voneinander abheben, die Durschnittswerte aber eine andere Sprache sprechen. Hier gibt es in meinen Augen keinen Aufrüstbedarf für die Anno 2070 Fanboys, die einen FX-8XXX besitzen.
Das Ganze als Diagramm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ryse: Son of Rome*
Der Titel aus 2013 läuft mit der Cryengine als Unterbau, welche für eine wunderschöne Grafik sorgt. Ich habe mir hier einen Speicherpunkt in der Mitte der Kampagne ausgesucht. Marius ist dabei, durch die grünsten und am detailreichsten Stellen von England zu laufen. Hier macht das Upgrade der CPU einen so deutlichen Unterschied aus, das ich beim Testen beinahe vom Stuhl gekippt bin. Die Darstellung der einzelnen Blätter und Gräser ist nicht wie ich annahm, von der GPU limitiert, sondern von der CPU. Das hätte ich niemals erwartet, und auch nicht so extrem. Die durchschnittlichen Bilder pro Sekunde stiegen hier um 41% ! an. Gleichzeitig arbeitete der CPU Kühler nur bei 50% Drehzahl mit dem i7, während sich der FX die 100% gönnte. Das hatte man dann auch gehört. Die minimalen und maximalen FPS unterscheiden sich in einem ähnlichen Maße, wie die der AVG. Wie gesagt, bei so einem grafikintensiven Spiel habe ich ein solches Ergebnis nicht erwartet. Durch das entstandene FPS-Polster konnte ich z.B. weitere Kantenglättung nutzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tomb Raider (2013)*
Das Remake der legänderen Tomb Raider Teile kommt ebenfalls mit einen eingebauten Benchmark daher, weshalb ich auch diesen nutze. Hier werden ebenfalls Min-AVG-Max Werte druch das Spiel gespeichert. Das Resultat ist als AMD-Gaming-Evolved-Titel hier zum Vorteil der Siliziumchips aus Sunnyvale ausgefallen. Die Werte unterschieden sich maximal um 5 Bilder pro Sekunde. Auffälligerweise ist bei der Wiederholung der Tests beim i7 eine leichte Diskrepanz von maximal 8 Bildern pro Sekunde aufgetreten, während es beim FX keine/kaum Schwankungen gab. Deshalb fasse ich die Werte des i7 zur verbesserten Darstellung zusammen. Hier macht also der FX leicht das Rennen, letztendlich ist die CPU hier aber egal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus der Stockdose werden für den gesamten PC 350 Watt (FX) respektive 310 Watt (i7), womit wir uns in einem 40 Watt Rahmen befinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grand Theft Auto V*
Ein wenig persönliche Note kann sicher nicht schaden: Bei GTA V handelt es sich um ein von mir sehr gerne gespieltes Spiel, voller schöner Pixel und Details. Ich könnte mich manchmal in Los Santos verlieren. Für den Vergleich habe ich einen Singleplayer Spielstand geladen, wo ich mit Michael aus dem Bett aufstehe und zum Auto gehe. Mit diesem rase ich dann Richtung Stadtmitte, sodass eine große Belastung für das System besteht. Beim Herausgehen aus dem Haus hatte Michael jedes Mal seine Blumen kurzzeitig betrachtet. Da sich dies um eine sich verändernde Szene handelt, habe ich auch den im Spiel intigrierten Benchmark verwendet und die Werte aus diesem analysiert und in die unten stehende Tabelle gepackt. Diese Ergebnisse überschneiden sich mit der von mir verwendeten Testszene von den reinen Leistungswerten z.B. die Durschnitts-FPS 1:1. Um ein eindeutiges Ergebnis präsentieren zu können, nehme ich die Ergebnisse des Benchmarks für das Diagramm. Allerdings ist dieser sehr umfangreich, sodass ich Mittelwerte bilden musste, damit ich die Ergebnisse so präsentieren kann, damit man nicht Mathematik studiert haben muss, um sie lesen zu können.
Nun, nachdem ich Ryse getestet hatte, habe ich mich vorsichtshalber am Stuhl festgehalten. Zu Recht? Nun, GTA V ist ein eindeutiges Beispiel, dass die Oberklassegrafikkarte nicht immer das Bottleneck des Systems ist. Die Werte aus dem Benchmark haben mich schon wieder erschaudern lassen, erwartete ich doch, dass die GPU limitiert. Gut, dass ich mich festgehalten hatte. Wir reden hier von einem Unterschied von 45%, was  ein Zuwachs von fast der Hälfte ist! Beeindruckend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings fallen die min. FPS komisch ab bei der Skylake-CPU. Das konnte ich während meines eigenen Testdurchlaufen nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte hier keine so niedrigen FPS, und das Spielgeschehen wurde zu keinem Zeitpunkt negativ getrügt. Ich vermute, der Anfang der Benchmarksquenz brachte hier diese Werte hervor. Warum, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Der Stromverbrauch unterscheidet sich auch signifikant. Hier entsteht eine Diskrepanz von 70 Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die von GTA V gelieferten Werte aus dem Benchmark geben noch weitere Einblicke. So hat der FX bei der Darstellung der Frames unter 16ms, sehr,sehr große Schwierigkeiten. Wir haben hier einen Schnitt von 22%. Soll heißen, die Bilder, die es schaffen, unter 16ms (ein Wert, den Rockstar angibt, um flüssig 60Hz Bildschirme bedienen zu können) dargestellt zu werden, liegen grade mal bei 22%. Auf Intels Seite sieht es mit charmanten 96% dagegen deutlich besser aus.
Der Sieg geht eindeutig an den i7 6700K. Wir haben hier eine deutliche Einsparung von dem, was aus der Steckdose kommt, auf der anderen Seite aber eine deutliche Erhöhung der dargestellten Bilder in der Sekunde.
*
Batman: Arkham Origins*
Um auch einen Teil der beliebten Batman-Spiele in meinem Test wiederzufinden, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, Arham Origins zu nutzen, da ich "Knight" (noch) nicht besitze. Dieser Titel stellt keine so große Belastung für das System dar, sodass selbst bei höchster Auflösung, die FPS zweistellig bleiben. Um nahezu gleiche Werte zu erhalten, bemühte ich  hier wieder einen in das Spiel eingebauten Benchmark, bei dem ich diesmal die durchschnittlichen Bilder pro Sekunde grafisch aufbereitet habe. Beim Stromverbrauch haben wir eine Einsparung von 50 Watt, bei der Verwendung des i7.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*The Crew*
Der Titel aus dem Hause Ubisoft ist ein reinrassiges Rennspiel mit FPS Cap bei 60. Das ist eigentlich für die Darstellung der Rohleistung suboptimal, aber dennoch aufschlussreich. Für den Test fuhr ich durch verschiedene Städte und Landschaften, um alles soweit wie möglich zu erfassen. So fuhr ich bei maximalen Settings mit dem 6700K bei konstanten 60 FPS durch die Vereinigten Staaten, während der FX auch mal auf 56 als Minimum zurückfiel. Manche würden jetzt denken, dass diese vier Bildchen keinen Unterschied machen. Dem kann ich nur widersprechen. Als geübter Zocker kann ich bereits diese Frameeinbrüche mit bloßem Auge erkennen, das Bild wirkt verschwommen/unscharf bzw. es fühlt sich einfach anders an, unnatürlich (in so Fern man dieses Wort im Zusammenhang mit PC Spielen benutzen kann).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel, viel interessanter gestaltet sich hier der Stromverbrauch. Über das Testergebnis und deren Ursache kann ich nur mutmaßen. Was auf jeden Fall stimmt, sind die Werte. Hier genehmigt sich der FX rund 300 Watt aus der Steckdose, während das Pendant von Intel 370 Watt zieht. Ja , richtig gelesen. Das Intel-Setup zieht mehr Strom. Aber wieso? Nun, ich vermute, dass das Bottleneck CPU die Grafikkarte ausgebremst hat, wodurch beim AMD-Setup nicht das komplette Power Target genutzt wurde. Mit zusätlicher CPU-Power musste die Grafikkarte nichtmehr auf den Prozessor warten, weshalb mehr gearbeitet werden musste, was in einem erhöhten Stromverbrauch endete.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Star Craft II - Legacy of the Void*
Der neuste und letzte Ableger der Star Craft II Serie, ist, wie auch die beiden vorherigen Titel (Wings of Liberty, Heart of the Swarm), ein absoluter Freund von hoher pro Mhz Leistung pro Kern. Dank absolut veralteter Technik und DX9 ist dieses Spiel kein Freund von dem modularen Aufbau der Bulldozer/Vishera/Steamroller-Architektur, und kommt laut Tests renommierter Online- und Print-Zeitschriften nur auf Intel Prozssoren zur Geltung. Mein Eindruck bestätigt das Ganze. Obwohl ich das Gefühl hatte, dass bei LotV mein FX besser belastet wurde, als es bei WoL und HotS,  werden dennoch nur 2 Kerne wirklich verwendet, was dazu führt, dass   fast eine Verdoppelung der Bildrate beim Upgrade festgestellt wurde. Da die LAst der CPU mit zunehmenden Einheiten ansteigt, habe ich mich für einen Spielstand aus der Kampagne entschieden, damit ich dieses 1:1  replizieren kann. Dabei  handelt es sich um den letzten Kampf vor Amons Untergang mit einer  großen Armee, allerdings keiner übermäßig riesigen, wie es im Multiplayer oft der Fall  ist.
Nachfolgend stelle ich deshalb nur die zusammengefassten Bilder pro Sekunde dar, da ich entsprechende FPS-Drops nicht 1:1 reproduzieren konnte, und das Ergebnis nicht verfälscht werden sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Battlefield 4
*Battlefield 4 ist laut den aktuellen Berichten deutlich erfolgreicher, als Battlefield Hardline und Star Wars Battlefront zusammen. Grund genug, diesen Shooter ebenfalls zu testen. Die Frostbite Engine, die Battlefield hier verwendet ist dafür bekannt, die vorhandene Hardware bestmöglich auszulasten. Gleichzeitig ist es ein Titel, der in Zusammenarbeit mit AMD entstanden ist. Grund genug, um davon auszugehen, das alles flüssig läuft. Und das tut es auch. In den Ultra-Settings, kann mit im Schnitt 80 FPS gespielt werden, bei der Verwendung von DX11 und nicht Mantle. Im Test spiele ich auf einem 48 Slot Server (Multiplayer) auf der Map "Operation Locker". Während des Spielens ermittele ich die Werte als arithmetisches Mittel.
Mit meiner eben genannten Aussage erwartete ich eigentlich keine FPS-Zuwächse. Die vorherigen Tests lehrten mich aber, immer auf der Hut zu sein, und mich dieses mal am Stuhl festzuketten. Und das aus gutem Grund: Beim Test mit Intels aktueller Top-Skylake-CPU stiegen die Durchschnitts-FPS auf 105! Das ist ein Anstieg von 31,25%. Mit einem solchen Ergebnis habe ich schon wieder nicht gerechnet. Es zeigt aber einmal mehr, dass die AAA-Titel allesamt von Intels aktueller CPU-Architektur profitieren, so auch Battlefield 4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit*
Nun das Fazit gestaltet sich sehr umfangreich. Was sagen uns die Werte und Diagramme? Zunächst einmal sehen wir, dass Spiele, die meiner Meinung nach im Grafiklimit hingen, doch deutlich! an Bildern pro Sekunde gewonnen haben, und somit noch weiteres Potential gewonnen wurde. Wir sehen auch, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, zwischen Mainstream und High-End, und, dass der Fortschritt nicht Halt macht. Gleichzeitig habe ich für mich festgetsellt, dass der FX, der mir 4 Jahre lang diente, eine gute Invenstition war, da damals das nötige Kleingeld für einen neuen i5 2500K+Board etc. einfach fehlte, und ich aus der Historie von AM2+ (mit AM3 CPU) auf AM3+ Board und später AM3+ CPU umgestiegen bin. Wie gesagt, alles peu à peu. Deswegen war die Verweundung der AMD-CPU für mich vollkommen lohnend.

Die Leistung des i7 6700K ist beeindruckend. Wie in meinen Tests bzw. Benchmarks zu sehen ist, gewinnt beinahe jedes Spiel an FPS. Vorallem AAA-Titel profitieren deutlich vom Einsatz der neuen CPU.
Die FPS-Zuwächse entstanden sicherlich  nicht nur durch Verwendung einer Intel-CPU, sondern auch durch den  Plattformwechsel und der Verwendung von PCIe 3.0. Auch wenn diese oft  nur einige Prozent an Zugewinn bringt, muss dieses dennoch hier erwähnt  werden, da nicht alles auf die CPU zurückzuführen ist.

Was man auch sieht, und das mehr als deutlich, gibt es einen Unterschied bei dem Stromverbrauch. Klar, es handelt sich hier auch um ganz unterschiedliche  Architekturen (32nm vs. 14nm). Was auf dem Papier mal deutlich, mal weniger deutlich zu sehen ist, entpuppt sich bei der reinen Spielebetrachtung als eher nebensächlich. Die 30 bis 50 Watt Unterschied von denen wir hier reden, sind in meinen Augen nicht der Rede Wert, beachtet man doch alle Faktoren. Sich also eine neue CPU aus Gründen der Stromrechnung zu holen ist zwar nobel, doch merken tut man da eher weniger was von, sollte man zu den Casual-Gamern gehören. Bei Leuten, die 24/7 Videos rendern, sieht dies allerdings etwas anders aus.

Wie hat sich das Ganze für mich entwickelt: Positiv
Ich bin hochzufrieden über den neuen i7 und den Unterbau mit all den neuen Features, und freue mich über die FPS-Zusätze. Nun muss ich nur noch meine Cents zusammensammeln, um auch eine High-End-Grafikkarte einzubauen .
Und damit schicke ich meinen treuen FX 8350 in Rente, hat er mir doch jahrelang als treuer Pixelbringer und Rechenknecht gedient! 

Salut!


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2016)

*Einstellungen
*In diesem Post füge ich  Bilder an, bei dem die Grafik-Einstellungen von ein Paar Spielen zu sehen sind. Ich hoffe sie sind erkennbar.
Diese Settings dienen ggf. dazu, das Ganze selber mal zu testen und zu vergleichen, oder als reine Information.
Welches Spiel welches ist, seht ihr beim Draufklicken auf das Bild, und dann unten rechts in der Ecke. Der Bildname verrät das Spiel.


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2016)

*Platzhalter*
Dieser Bereich ist reserviert für den Nachtest der HD 530, der in der CPU intigirerten Grafikeinheit.
Auf Grund des Fehlers "Ihr System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen" muss ich auf Fehlersuche gehen.
Ich möchte damit aufzeigen, in wie fern die intigrierte Grafik sinnvoll ist, und ob es z.B. im Multi-Monitorbetrieb zu Einsparungen beim Stromverbrauch führen kann.
In der aktuellen PCGH-Asugabe 06/2016 findet sich ein detaillierter Test darüber, welche Spiele wie schnell auf der iGPU laufen. Bitte schaut doch dort einmal ins Heft.


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2016)

Platzhalter für weitere Bilder etc.


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2016)

Waerst du bereit den Stromverbrauch mit einem Amperemeter zu messen?
Wuerde dir alles zur Verfuegung stellen


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Waerst du bereit den Stromverbrauch mit einem Amperemeter zu messen?
> Wuerde dir alles zur Verfuegung stellen



Hi,
im Nachgang ist das schwierig. Kann das nur noch für mein aktuelles Setup machen, der FX wird nicht wieder eingebaut.


----------



## Coregamer97 (5. Mai 2016)

Dein Cinebench R15 Score find ich zimelich niedrig für 4,4 Ghz. Meiner hat um die 710 geschafft ._.


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2016)

Coregamer97 schrieb:


> Dein Cinebench R15 Score find ich zimelich niedrig für 4,4 Ghz. Meiner hat um die 710 geschafft ._.



Möglicherweise war grade irgendein Windows-Prozess am rummachen 
Letztendlich sollte das das Gesamtergebnis nicht beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Nachgang ist das schwierig. Kann das nur noch für mein aktuelles Setup machen, der FX wird nicht wieder eingebaut.



Wuerdest dus denn beim 6700er machen wenn ich dir den Kram schicke?


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wuerdest dus denn beim 6700er machen wenn ich dir den Kram schicke?


Brauchst du ggf. nicht. Das von mir verwendete Gerät kann das auch. Die Frage ist, wozu brauchst du die Werte und beötigst du spezielle Werte?
Das kostet ja alles Zeit, vielleicht kann man den Rahmen etwas eingrenzen.
Die Stromstärke wird hier dann aber auch wieder für das Gesamtsystem gemessen.


----------



## nudelhaus (5. Mai 2016)

bin zwar auf einen i7 4790k umgestiegen, aber in diversen spielen (bf4 etc.) merkt man eine bessere performance, kann einen umstieg für jeden empfehlen dem die fx 8350 leistung nicht mehr ausreicht... auch wen der 8350 auf 4,5ghz taktet und sein bestes gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2016)

Ein wunderschöner Vergleich, vielen Dank und es zeigt, wie gut der FX heute noch ist. Er kostet die Hälfte eines i7-6700K
In Deinem Vergleich ist es sehr schade, dass Du nur 8GB RAM im FX hattest. Die Herstelleranforderung an ein System für
eine R9-390 sind 16GB RAM, das erklärt vermutlich bei vielen Probleme.

Nachtrag, es sind 8GB RAM Voraussetzung: Mein Fehler, die Unschärfe der Erinnerung ... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r9-390-nitro-tri-x-oc-lags-jedem-spiel-2.html


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Brauchst du ggf. nicht. Das von mir verwendete Gerät kann das auch. Die Frage ist, wozu brauchst du die Werte und beötigst du spezielle Werte?
> Das kostet ja alles Zeit, vielleicht kann man den Rahmen etwas eingrenzen.
> Die Stromstärke wird hier dann aber auch wieder für das Gesamtsystem gemessen.


Seit Westmere-EP kann man fuer den Stromverbrauch recht gut Funktionen extrapolieren welche den den Stromverbrauch bzw. die Stromstaerke in Abhaengigkeit vom Takt angeben machen, und das ganze denn graphisch darstellen
Das ging z.B. bei Sandy Bridge sehr gut, da ist der Verbrauch exponentiell gestiegen, dann konnte ich die ganzen Werte logarithmisch in in einen neuen Graph einzeichnen und konnte damit super nachweisen dass das ganze exponentiell steigt


----------



## dbilas (5. Mai 2016)

Netter Test. Schade das du kein 1866MHZ Speicher für den FX zur Verfügung hattest, denn die werden von AMD Empfohlen und können je nach Software auch mal die Min-FPS um ein bis zwei Frames anheben.

Auch wäre es schön gewesen wenn du den FX noch ein bisschen optimiert hättest wie es fast jeder tut. Zumindest das Deaktivieren des Turbos und anpassung der Vcore nach unten hätte wunder bewirkt bezüglich Leistungsaufnahme 

gesendet über Galaxy S4 BE und Tapatalk


----------



## RubySoho (5. Mai 2016)

Du wagst es blau für den fx zu verwenden???
Schande über dich!!!!
Spass bei seite,sehr schöner test!!
Danke!

Gruss Ruby


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein wunderschöner Vergleich, vielen Dank und es zeigt, wie gut der FX heute noch ist. Er kostet die Hälfte eines i7-6700K
> In Deinem Vergleich ist es sehr schade, dass Du nur 8GB RAM im FX hattest. Die Herstelleranforderung an ein System für
> eine R9-390 sind 16GB RAM, das erklärt vermutlich bei vielen Probleme.



Schön, dass der Test dir gefällt 
Ja ich bin bisher immer gut mit 8GB klargekommen, nur beim Einsatz von VMs wurds knapp.
Das die 390 16GB RAM vorraussetzt, davon höre ich grade zum ersten Mal :O

Edit: Es wurde editiert, und 8GB sind laut Sapphire die Systemvorrausetzungen 



Knogle schrieb:


> Seit Westmere-EP kann man fuer den Stromverbrauch  recht gut Funktionen extrapolieren welche den den Stromverbrauch bzw.  die Stromstaerke in Abhaengigkeit vom Takt angeben machen, und das ganze  denn graphisch darstellen
> Das ging z.B. bei Sandy Bridge sehr gut, da ist der Verbrauch  exponentiell gestiegen, dann konnte ich die ganzen Werte logarithmisch  in in einen neuen Graph einzeichnen und konnte damit super nachweisen  dass das ganze exponentiell steigt



Also hättest du gerne für jeden Benchmark die genauen Amperewerte, richtig?^^



dbilas schrieb:


> Netter Test. Schade das du kein 1866MHZ Speicher  für den FX zur Verfügung hattest, denn die werden von AMD Empfohlen und  können je nach Software auch mal die Min-FPS um ein bis zwei Frames  anheben.
> 
> Auch wäre es schön gewesen wenn du den FX noch ein bisschen optimiert  hättest wie es fast jeder tut. Zumindest das Deaktivieren des Turbos und  anpassung der Vcore nach unten hätte wunder bewirkt bezüglich  Leistungsaufnahme
> 
> gesendet über Galaxy S4 BE und Tapatalk




Der turbo wurde deaktiviert, da sonst Bluescreens die Folge waren. 
Man nimmt das, was man hat^^



RubySoho schrieb:


> Du wagst es blau für den fx zu verwenden???
> Schande über dich!!!!
> Spass bei seite,sehr schöner test!!
> Danke!
> ...




Hey 
Jaaa ich weiß, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber erst, als ich bereits 3 Tests fertig hatte. Und naja, der Aufwand, die ganzen Grafiken neu zu basteln... Du kannst dir sicher vorstellen, dass ich da beide Augen zudrücken musste 
Danke für das Lob.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Das die 390 16GB RAM vorraussetzt, davon höre ich grade zum ersten Mal :O


Das haben hier im Forum mal MSI Mitarbeiter zu Problemen mit eine R9-390 als Lösungsoption angegeben. Ich suche es noch, habe es nicht gefunden.
Blödsinn, 8GB sind genug: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r9-390-nitro-tri-x-oc-lags-jedem-spiel-2.html

Lieben Gruß in die Nachbarschaft (Ich komme aus der List)


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Mai 2016)

Bei 99 % der spiele bist du doch im gpu limit. Teste mal in 720p und niedrigen details, dann wird das alles schon sehr anders aussehen. Aber ansonsten nette Arbeit.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marvinj (6. Mai 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bei 99 % der spiele bist du doch im gpu limit. Teste mal in 720p und niedrigen details, dann wird das alles schon sehr anders aussehen. Aber ansonsten nette Arbeit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


Ja, jetzt hänge ich zu 100% im GPU Limit. Vorher aber anscheinend nicht. Ich werde/kann nicht mit 720p testen, da der FX nicht wieder irgendwo eingebaut wird.
Danke


----------



## RubySoho (6. Mai 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bei 99 % der spiele bist du doch im gpu limit. Teste mal in 720p und niedrigen details, dann wird das alles schon sehr anders aussehen. Aber ansonsten nette Arbeit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk



Spielst du in 720p?
Sicher nicht...
Deswegen sind user erfahrungen um welten besser als irgendwelche benchmarks....


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Mai 2016)

Man merkt, das du kein Plan von CPU Benchmarks hast @RubySoho.

Wie willst du denn vernünftig 2Cpus gegeneinander antreten lassen, wenn du immer im Gpu Limit hängst? 

Deswegen maximal 720p und minimale Details.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkseth (6. Mai 2016)

Zwar sieht man da wunderschön das CPU Limit, aber NIEMAND spielt auf 720p mit niedrigen settings.
Das hat mit Realität einfach absolut nix am Hut. Zumindest fürs Gaming sind diese Settings völlig irrelevant.

Der TE macht es also genau richtig. Testet es genau so mit den settings, wie man sie auch später in der Praxis nutzt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das haben hier im Forum mal MSI Mitarbeiter zu Problemen mit eine R9-390 als Lösungsoption angegeben. Ich suche es noch, habe es nicht gefunden.
> Blödsinn, 8GB sind genug: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...r9-390-nitro-tri-x-oc-lags-jedem-spiel-2.html
> 
> Lieben Gruß in die Nachbarschaft (Ich komme aus der List)


8GB sind nie genug...
Bin gerade nicht daheim am Rechner, aber auf Youtube kann man das ein oder andere Video finden, wo man sieht, dass insbesondere moderne Spiele von 16GB profitieren. Witcher 3 und GTA 5 profitiert in Form höherer Fps (5-10%) oder Battlefield 4, Battlefront haben bessere Frametimes. 
Wie heißt es so schön,

"Was ist besser als viel RAM, noch mehr RAM!"

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TSchaK (6. Mai 2016)

Hier geht es aber nicht darum wer den längeren Balken hat, sondern 2 CPUs im Vergleich beim Spielen.
Und das spiegelt der Test  sehr schön wieder...

Schade das zwei unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme benutzt wurden. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie groß die Unterschiede daraus sind.

Aber trotzdem ein schöner test 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RubySoho (6. Mai 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Man merkt, das du kein Plan von CPU Benchmarks hast @RubySoho.
> 
> Wie willst du denn vernünftig 2Cpus gegeneinander antreten lassen, wenn du immer im Gpu Limit hängst?
> 
> ...



Und wo seh ich die cpu benchmarks in 720p die ganze zeit?
Such mal auf pcghx nach benchmarks in 1080p....


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Mai 2016)

Wie möchtest du ne cpu benchen, wenn du im gpu limit bist? Da hätte ich gerne ne vernünftige Antwort drauf.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbilas (6. Mai 2016)

Leute, Leute...
Normalerweise sollte man im reinen CPU Test nicht im GPU-Limit liegen, das ist richtig. Daher verwendet man auch 720p Auflösungen aber hier handelt es sich um Praxiswerte eines Users unter Realen Bedingungen
Keiner wird freiwillig mit 720p Auflösungen zocken mit solch einer Hardware und daher auch die entsprechende Ergebnisse.
720p Reviews zu diversen CPUs gibt es massenhaft im Netz. Einfach Googlen und der TE sollte am besten die Überschrift anpassen



> Schade das zwei unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme benutzt wurden. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie groß die Unterschiede daraus sind.


In Spielen gibt es so gut wie keinen merklichen Unterschied. Einzig was schade ist, das zum einen "nur" 8GB verwendet wurde und zum anderen das die Speicher nicht mindestens 1866MHZ haben

gesendet über Galaxy S4 BE und Tapatalk


----------



## RubySoho (6. Mai 2016)

Kannst du nicht!
Aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.
Du hast schon recht mit dem was du sagtst,keine frage.
Das hier ist nur ein vergleich unter real bedingungen und den sieht man selten.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Könntest du beim Cinebench noch die Single Core Performance nachreichen?
Denn die ist ja der entscheidende Faktor, wenn man die Pro Takt Leistung vergleichen will -- daher auch beide CPUs mit gleichem Takt benchen.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Mai 2016)

Sind bei 4,8GHz lächerliche 112 Punkte im Singlecore-Test...
http://abload.de/img/fx8320484nrqy.png

Ein Skylake schafft bei 4,32GHz schon ganze 173 Punkte...
https://abload.de/img/asdfn3sks.png

Ein Ivy Bridge schafft bei 4,3GHz 158 Punkte...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...inebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-cinebench.jpg


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Und Taktgleich? Also beide mit 4GHz?


----------



## Coregamer97 (6. Mai 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sind bei 4,8GHz lächerliche 112 Punkte im Singlecore-Test...
> http://abload.de/img/fx8320484nrqy.png
> 
> Ein Skylake schafft bei 4,32GHz schon ganze 173 Punkte...
> ...




Bei dir stimmt was nicht ^^

Mein FX kommt bei 4,7 Ghz schon auf 759 und somit auch auf einen höheren Singlecore Score. 
Bei 4,8 Ghz wären es dementsprechend nochmal mehr.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Die Benchmarks sind stark anhängig vom System und was drauf ist.
Mit einem nackten Windows ohne alles habe ich 15% mehr Punkte als wenn ich mit meinem normal benutzen Windows den Benchmark mache.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Taktgleich? Also beide mit 4GHz?


Da kann ich dir leider nicht dienen, leider gibt es in unserer Cinebench-Datenbank keine Ergebnisse von Vishera-Viermodulern unter 4,8 GHz, wo auch der Singlecore-Test gemacht wurde. Die Ergebnisse vom 6500 und dem FX8320 sind übrigens auch von mir. 

Ganz Taktgleich und mit Skylake kann ich dir eben wegen der Tatsache, dass kaum wer den Singlecore-Test macht, auch nicht dienen...
http://abload.de/img/fx8320484nrqy.png FX8320
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-4.7ghz_r15.png i5 4670K
http://abload.de/img/asdf6yhsxx.png i5 2500K (auch mein Ergebnis) 

Aber nur um mal zu verdeutlichen, wie mies die Singlecore-Performance ist: Der 4702MQ lief mit 2,4-2,8GHz während des Tests...
http://abload.de/img/cb15o3a61.png

Die Cinebench-Datenbank darf gerne mit mehr FX- bzw. AMD- und Skylake-Ergebnissen gefüttert werden. 
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ch-11-5-cinebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a.html

@Coregamer: Den Multicore-Test hatte ich sogar ohne die Anwendungen die auf dem Screen im Hintergrund laufen durchgeführt... 
Nur beim Singlecore-Test liefen die. Wobei ein Dateidownload bei 8 Threads das Singlecore-Ergebnis nicht beeinflussen sollte...

Wieso das Ergebnis so niedrig ist... Lief bei dir vielleicht die Northbridge mit 2,6GHz? Mein Board hatte nicht mehr als 2,4GHz geschafft. 
Jedenfalls liefen die Tests auf einem frischen Windows (ist auch der einzige Grund, wieso ich den IE genutzt habe...) und sogar mit 2400er-RAM.


----------



## Coregamer97 (6. Mai 2016)

Ich habe Tests mit 2,2 und 2,6 Ghz CPU-NB gemacht, das waren nur 1-2 Punkte Steigerung. HT-Link war jeweils 2,6Ghz. mein RAM war sogar nur 1866 Mhz CL9 ._.
Allerdings benutze ich Windows 7


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Mai 2016)

Na, der HT lief bei mir auch nur mit 2,4GHz... 

Wobei das durchaus an Windows 7 liegen könnte, ich hatte mit Windows 7 bei allen CPUs die ich hatte mehr oder weniger bessere Ergebnisse als mit Windows 8.1 oder 10...


----------



## Coregamer97 (6. Mai 2016)

Der HT-Link macht auch keinen Unterschied, soweit ich das mit meinen Tests beurteilen kann. Egal ob 2,2 oder 2,6.
Ich hab ihn nur auf 2,6 da ich dafür keine Spanungserhöhung brauche ^^

Muss wohl echt an Windows 7 liegen ._.

Hier noch mein Score, falls es jemanden Interessiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht dienen, leider gibt es in unserer Cinebench-Datenbank keine Ergebnisse von Vishera-Viermodulern unter 4,8 GHz, wo auch der Singlecore-Test gemacht wurde. Die Ergebnisse vom 6500 und dem FX8320 sind übrigens auch von mir.



Schade, hätte mich jetzt interessiert.
Denn gerade bei Takt Gleicheit kannst du schon eine seriöse Aussage treffen, um welchen Faktor die Single Core Leistung bei Intel höher ist als bei AMD.
Sowas merkt man dann auch in den Games, wo hier und da ein i3 den großen FX keine Chance lässt.
Je Mehrkerniger es wird, desto besser kann sich der AMD in Szene setzen und im Grafiklimit ist es dann egal, ob AMD oder Intel -- sofern die Grundleistung stimmt.


----------



## VikingGe (6. Mai 2016)

Von Cinebench-Single Core-Werten kann man nur begrenzt auf Spieleleistung schließen, weil bei Spielen RAM- und Cache-Geschwindigkeiten wichtig sind, bei Cinebench aber quasi keinen Einfluss haben.
Anyway,  im CB-Test zu Skylake hat 181 Punkte, der FX-8350 müsste @stock ziemlich genau auf 100 kommen. Beide haben 4.2 GHz Turbo-Takt.



			
				Chinaquads schrieb:
			
		

> Wie möchtest du ne cpu benchen, wenn du im gpu limit bist? Da hätte ich gerne ne vernünftige Antwort drauf.


Vielleicht erstmal verstehen, worum es in diesem Thread überhaupt geht. Hier geht es darum, wie sich die neue CPU *in der Praxis* auswirkt. Und 720p ist bei ner R9 390 nun das Gegenteil von Praxis.


----------



## marvinj (6. Mai 2016)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Von Cinebench-Single Core-Werten kann man nur begrenzt auf Spieleleistung schließen, weil bei Spielen RAM- und Cache-Geschwindigkeiten wichtig sind, bei Cinebench aber quasi keinen Einfluss haben.
> Anyway,  im CB-Test zu Skylake hat 181 Punkte, der FX-8350 müsste @stock ziemlich genau auf 100 kommen. Beide haben 4.2 GHz Turbo-Takt.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht erstmal verstehen, worum es in diesem Thread überhaupt geht. Hier geht es darum, wie sich die neue CPU *in der Praxis* auswirkt. Und 720p ist bei ner R9 390 nun das Gegenteil von Praxis.



Schließe mich dir voll und ganz an. Hier geht es um die Veränderung in der Praxis, nicht um irgendwelches synthetischen Benchmarkwerte. Wenn es darum geht, empfehle ich ein Blick in alle PCGH Ausgaben aus diesem Jahr. Da kann man sehr gut sehen, wie viel mehr Rohleistung ein i7 hat. Aber wie gesagt, sowas ist vollkommen irrelevant und hat nix damit zu tun, was ich versuche hier darzustellen.
Deswegen wird nicht in 720p getestet. (Schlimm genug, dass ich meine Tests noch rechtfertigen muss )

Für die interessierten Nutzer der Cinebenchergebnisse habe ich das hier noch gefunden Intel Core i7-479�K vs. AMD FX-835� - Technikaffe.de
Da kann man wunderbar die Single- und Multicoreleistung vergleichen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Wenn du im Grafiklimit testet, spielt die CPU Leistung aber nicht die Rolle, da der Unterschied zwischen den CPUs im Grafiklimit verschwindet.
Ergo ist Testen im Grafiklimit um die CPU Leistung zu ermitteln, großer Unsinn.


----------



## TSchaK (7. Mai 2016)

Und wenn jemand fragt, was es in spielen bringt aufzurüsten, zeigt man Benchmarks in 720p.
Realitätsnah und sehr sinnvoll... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Wenn jemand frag, was er aufrüsten soll, sollte erst mal geklärt werden, was er überhaupt für Probleme hat.
Und meist bringt eine neue Grafikkarte schon mehr als genug.
Und alle anderen verkaufen eben den AMD Unterbau und wechseln auf Intel.


----------



## marvinj (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du im Grafiklimit testet, spielt die CPU Leistung aber nicht die Rolle, da der Unterschied zwischen den CPUs im Grafiklimit verschwindet.
> Ergo ist Testen im Grafiklimit um die CPU Leistung zu ermitteln, großer Unsinn.



Nun scheinbar hast du die Benchmarks nicht gelesen, ansonsten würdest du wissen, das es ganz offensichtlich einen Unterschied macht.
Und bevor ich mich wieder aufrege: Die Test stehen so wie sie da sind, und es werden keine in 720p gemacht und deswegen ist eine Diskusion darüber vollkommener "Unsinn". 

Und die Notiz am Rande: Durch solche Kommentare verschwindet die Lust, solche aufwändigen Tests zu machen, also danke für nix Threshold


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Und die Notiz am Rande: Durch solche Kommentare verschwindet die Lust, solche aufwändigen Tests zu machen, also danke für nix Threshold



Das ist eben meine persönliche Meinung. 
Deine Sache, was du daraus machst und was nicht.


----------



## marvinj (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben meine persönliche Meinung.
> Deine Sache, was du daraus machst und was nicht.



Ich mach daraus nix. Wenn du reine CPU Tests suchst, bist du hier fehl am Platz. Ich empfehle da immer gerne die PCGH. Da findest du was du suchst. Hier geht es um was anderes, wie du in meinem Vorwort lesen kannst.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Mai 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Und bevor ich mich wieder aufrege: Die Test stehen so wie sie da sind, und es werden keine in 720p gemacht und deswegen ist eine Diskusion darüber vollkommener "Unsinn".



Und spätestens mit der nächsten GPU wundert man sich, wieso der Balken des FX noch kürzer ist. 
Während eine CPU heutzutage extrem lange ausreicht und daher ein Aufpreis für ne schnellere CPU weniger ins Gewicht fällt (schließlich hält sie dann länger), werden Grafikkarten ähnlich schnell veraltet sein wie in der Vergangenheit (und mit VR und 4K vermutlich noch schneller). Daher finde ich es schon etwas... sinnfrei, im Grafiklimit zu testen. 

Denn im Falle einer Neuanschaffung denke ich mir folgendes: Der FX ist zwar jetzt von der Plattform her günstiger und bremst eine aktuelle GPU außer in Multicore-Krüppeln nicht bedeutend aus, aber wie sieht es mit der nächsten GPU aus? Nicht, dass jemand, der auf den allerletzten Euro schaut und sich nicht wirklich auskennt sich denkt: "Ach, der AMD ist ja kaum langsamer aber dafür deutlich günstiger". Der FX ist wohl mit einer höheren Warscheinlichkeit am Ende als der i7. 



> Ebenfalls ist die Preislage zu berücksichtigen. Während der FX damals 180€ kostete, das Board etwa 90, so kostete mich der i7 340€ und das Board 180€


Dazu: Wenn man bei AMD ein Mittelklasseboard zum Preisvergleich nutzt, kann man auch bei Intel ein Mittelklasseboard zum Vergleich heranziehen. 
Ein Gigabyte Z170X-UD3 oder ein ASUS Z170A kostet beispielsweise etwa 140€, nochmal sparen kann man beispielsweise mit einem Z170-HD3P. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Ein Satz Marke "Allerdings gilt hier zu beachten, dass ich selbst für Intel-Verhältnisse ein vergleichsweise hochpreisiges Mainboard genutzt habe" wäre hier angebracht. Weil du behandelst mit dem Satz im Zitat schließlich auch eines der hauptsächlichen Intel Contra bzw. AMD Pro. Der Preisvorteil einer AMD-Plattform. 

Aber genug der Kritik: Ich finde deinen Test wirklich gut gemacht. Endlich mal wieder richtige CPU-Benchmarks (dafür scheint sich PCGH abseits von Kernskalierungstests bei Neuerscheinungen und Rankings ohne Einzelergebnisse in letzter Zeit ja oft zu fein zu sein). Auch finde ich es gut, dass du auch die technischen Hintergründe (z.B. bei SC II) anschneidest und erklärst, wieso du die Spiele zum Testen genutzt hast (z.B. AMD Gaming Evolved-Titel). 

Und gut finde ich eben auch, dass du den Stromverbrauch nicht nur unter Volllast gemessen, sondern für jeden Benchmark einzeln gemessen hast. Und zum Beispiel bei The Crew auch eine Erklärung/Vermutung aufgestellt hast, wieso das eigentlich stromsparendere Intel-System mehr Strom verbrauchst. 

Von daher: Bei CPU-Tests zukünftig vielleicht noch 720p-Tests machen, dann sind die Ergebnisse endgültig aussagekräftiger als die der PCGH.


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der FX ist zwar jetzt von der Plattform her günstiger



Ein hartnäckiges Gerücht das spätestens dann auffliegt wenn man sich wundert warum das 50€ Mainboard im 4 Phasen Design unter Last drosseln anfängt.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein hartnäckiges Gerücht das spätestens dann auffliegt wenn man sich wundert warum das 50€ Mainboard im 4 Phasen Design unter Last drosseln anfängt.


Der reine Preisvorteil ist selbst mit dem 90€-Board mehr als deutlich.


----------



## marvinj (8. Mai 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und spätestens mit der nächsten GPU wundert man sich, wieso der Balken des FX noch kürzer ist.
> Während eine CPU heutzutage extrem lange ausreicht und daher ein Aufpreis für ne schnellere CPU weniger ins Gewicht fällt (schließlich hält sie dann länger), werden Grafikkarten ähnlich schnell veraltet sein wie in der Vergangenheit (und mit VR und 4K vermutlich noch schneller). Daher finde ich es schon etwas... sinnfrei, im Grafiklimit zu testen.
> 
> Denn im Falle einer Neuanschaffung denke ich mir folgendes: Der FX ist zwar jetzt von der Plattform her günstiger und bremst eine aktuelle GPU außer in Multicore-Krüppeln nicht bedeutend aus, aber wie sieht es mit der nächsten GPU aus? Nicht, dass jemand, der auf den allerletzten Euro schaut und sich nicht wirklich auskennt sich denkt: "Ach, der AMD ist ja kaum langsamer aber dafür deutlich günstiger". Der FX ist wohl mit einer höheren Warscheinlichkeit am Ende als der i7.
> ...



Nun, da ich mir aber kein Mittelklassemainboard kaufen wollte, weil ich das Ranger haben wollte, dann muss das eben so sein. Vom Speed her sollte das eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.
BTW: Mein altes MAinbaord hatte 8+2 Phasen und war für die CPU auch ausgelegt.

Aber genug der Ausflüchte, danke für das Lob und die konstruktive Kritik


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Mai 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder richtige CPU-Benchmarks (*dafür scheint sich PCGH abseits von Kernskalierungstests bei Neuerscheinungen und Rankings ohne Einzelergebnisse in letzter Zeit ja oft zu fein zu sein*).


[Meine Hervorhebung]
Eigentlich nicht - gerade vor der Parcoursumstellung haben wir im Heft 12/2015 erst einen umfangreichen Vergleich sowohl in 720p als auch in 1080p mit AA/AF gebracht - eben um zu zeigen, wie stark sich die unterschiedliche Prozessorleistung bei vorherrschendem Grafiklimit noch auswirkt. Auch in folgenden Artikel und im Aufrüst-Special haben wir darauf Bezug genommen.


----------



## G3cko (13. Mai 2016)

Bis auf ein paar grausame Singlethread-Games schlägt sich der FX ja noch ganz wacker. Und das obwohl ja AMD GPUs mit dem DX11 Treiberoverhead kämpfen. Wenn jetzt kein Spiel unspielbar wäre hätte ich DX12 noch mitgenommen wovon der FX sicherlich am meisten profitiert hätte. Zumindest einen QuadCore hätte ich mir im Jahr 2016 (für 300€) nicht mehr gekauft. Dennoch danke für die Tests.


----------



## azzih (13. Mai 2016)

Meine Rede: Der große FX reicht in den allermeisten Spielen problemlos ohne jede Leistungseinbuße aus. Allerdings gibts bei manchen Spielen mim FX Probleme bei der Frametime, diese Messung fehlt hier leider vollständig. Aber gerade ein gleichmässiger Frameverlauf ist für das Spielgefühl entscheidender, als wenn es jetzt 80 oder 85 FPS am Ende des Benchmarks zeigt.


----------



## Pu244 (13. Mai 2016)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand fragt, was es in spielen bringt aufzurüsten, zeigt man Benchmarks in 720p.
> Realitätsnah und sehr sinnvoll...



Es geht bei den reinen CPU Tests darum herauszufinden wie sich die CPU in Zukunft machen wird. Meinem i7 3770 kann ich noch Problemlos eine GTX 1080 oder eventuell stärkeres gönnen, besonders wenn ich ihn mal endlich übertakte (die Kompaktwasserkühlung will endlich eingebaut werden). Bein dem FX 8350 (der damaligen AMD Alternative), würde ich jetzt blöd dastehen, da braucht es schon einen 4K Monitor, damit das ganze nicht an der CPU scheitert. Im Prinzip kann ich mit dem i7 meinen PC eine Graka Generation länger in Betrieb halten (sofern ich das will).



azzih schrieb:


> Meine Rede: Der große FX reicht in den allermeisten Spielen problemlos ohne jede Leistungseinbuße aus.



Die Realität sagt seit 2011 leider etwas anderes...



G3cko schrieb:


> Bis auf ein paar grausame Singlethread-Games schlägt sich der FX ja noch ganz wacker.



Naja, in Test werden alle FX, im Schnitt, regelmäßig von den i3 CPUs vernichtet, zumindest was Spiele angeht. Natürlich kann man argumentieren "das reicht doch noch", dann hatte man sich aber mit dem Phenom II X4 und Core2Quad zufrieden geben müssen, die reichen auch noch für alles.


----------



## kr4yzed (13. Mai 2016)

Schöner Test - danke dafür erstmal. 
Ich persönlich finde realistische Szenarien, wie von dir hier durchgeführt auch besser als realitätsferne 720p no AA/low detail Tests. Natürlich stellen diese noch deutlicher den Unterschied in Rohleistung heraus. Deswegen macht PCGH diese ja auch regelmäßig sowie Multicoreskalierung bei neueren Spielen, was auch gut so ist. 
Allerdings interessiert es die meisten wohl wirklich eher, wie sich z.B. ein CPU Upgrade gegenüber ihrer derzeitigen CPU auswirkt und wie man hier in den Benches sieht, sind trotz "GPU-Limit" *teils* deutliche Unterschiede ersichtlich.

Ich kann das bestätigen, da ich vor ein paar Jahren ein ähnliches bzw. noch etwas größeres Update gemacht habe. Ich bin von nem Phenom X6 1090T (@ 3,8 GHz) auf meinen derzeitigen 4930k gewechselt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch ne 7970 GHz verbaut und der Phenom hat es selbst @ 1440p nicht geschafft die GPU vernünftig auszulasten. Oft genug ist diese auf 60% abgefallen. Nach dem Wechsel auf den 4930k (damals ohne OC) war die GPU in 95% der Fälle zu 100% ausgelastet.
Grade AMD Karten sind aufgrund des niedrigeren max. Drawcalls (im Vergleich zu Nvidia) auf einen stärkeren Prozessor angewiesen.
Dadurch kommt es in batchlastigen Szenarien auch nicht zu den extrem starken Frameeinbrüchen und somit zu ein runderes Spielen. Grade in RTS eine häufige Beobachtung.

Hier auch noch mal ein Link, der den Test von marvinj untermauert: Intel Core i5-65  , 5675C und 469  im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Die Ergebnisse decken sich ziemlich und selbst unter den neueren Intels sieht man Unterschiede (mal mehr - mal weniger stark, je nach Spiel).

Also danke noch mal für den Test. Das Einzige was ich etwas ungünstig fand, war dass sowohl Menge als auch Geschwindigkeit des Arbeitsspeichers weniger/langsamer war als beim Intel. Die Geschwindigkeit hätte man sicher absenken können. Wie schon von jemandem vorher geschrieben, hätte das sicher noch mal den FX leicht angehoben in der Leistung.
Allerdings wäre es auch übertrieben gewesen, sich extra für den Test nochmal neuen DDR3 zu kaufen


----------



## Tobi1328 (13. Mai 2016)

Sehr schöner Test und  gratz zur Main 
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass der FX noch "relativ" gut dabei ist...


----------



## J4ckH19h (13. Mai 2016)

Sehr schön, 
einfach mal zwei Systeme/Generationen mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte ohne Schnörkel mit einander verglichen.

Dieses "Ich möchte Ergebnisse wie von den pro-Tester von PCGH" gelaber ist nervig und hier absolut unangebracht.

Ist ja schön und gut dass man sich in der Redaktion die Mühe macht um jedes Teil individuell vergleichen zu können.
Die Masse an Hardware macht ja eh fast unmöglich jede denkbare Konfig zu testen, deswegen ist dieser Beitrag mal was richtig geschmeidiges.


----------



## Rollora (13. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein wunderschöner Vergleich, vielen Dank und es zeigt, wie gut der FX heute noch ist. Er kostet die Hälfte eines i7-6700K
> In Deinem Vergleich ist es sehr schade, dass Du nur 8GB RAM im FX hattest. Die Herstelleranforderung an ein System für
> eine R9-390 sind 16GB RAM, das erklärt vermutlich bei vielen Probleme.
> 
> ...


Man muss fairerweise dazu sagen, dass die Performance des i7 bei Intel schon seit 6-8 Jahren verfügbar ist. Und der i7 hat mich Anno 2008 nur 220€ gekostet, also wenn man ein BISSCHEN mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt hat man dafür Jahrelang mehr Performance.
Bei meinem AM3 System hätte ich schon 2-3x Upgraden müssen für Spiele um eine annähernd ähnliche Performance zu kriegen wie der i7 von damals - also 2-3x Geld ausgegeben. Ich denke wenn der Leistungsunterschied so groß ist, ist ein bisschen ein Investment dennoch lohnend. Wenns aber mal 10% Unterschied ist und man zahlt 500+ dann ists natürlich verrückt.

@Test: Super. Mir gefällt, wie du dir bei jedem Test auch den Stromverbrauch ansiehst. Natürlich ist es nicht 100% präzise wie etwa bei Tomshardware, aber man sieht es selten, dass ein Test jedes Spiel analysiert. Mir gefällt auch die Schlussfolgerung, dass bei CPU Limitierten Spielen der Verbrauch eventuell sogar höher sein kann durch eine schnellere CPU, weil die Grafikkarte dann voll ausgenutzt wird.
Super Test.

Ebenso ist eben auch wichtig: nicht der reine Stromverbrauch, sondern, dass dadurch auch (deutlich hörbar) mehr Lüftereinsatz nötig ist. Das ist für mich eines der wichtigsten Argumente für effiziente Komponenten: das leise Kühlen ist einfacher. Neben der Stromrechnung und neben der geringeren Umweltbelastung. Daneben hilft es vielleicht den anderen Komponenten im Gehäuse, wenn nicht zu viel Hitze produziert wird.

Bei Zeitintensiven Tasks (etwa Encoding, Rendering) kommt dann noch hinzu: man braucht nicht nur weniger Strom BEIM Task, der Task braucht durch die zusätzliche Leistung auch weniger lang.

Ich hoffe, dass ZEN eine ordentliche CPU wird und Intel eine Antwort gibt.


----------



## ISancoI (13. Mai 2016)

Schöner Test.


----------



## bjoernhens (13. Mai 2016)

Ich bleibe meinem FX8350 @4,5 Ghz noch treu. Zumindest solang bis Zen endlich mal kommt. Aber es stimmt schon..... Bei GTA V dümpelt meine R9 390X von Sapphire bei 70-80 Prozent Auslastung rum waerend der FX ackert.


----------



## Bane1308 (14. Mai 2016)

Super Test,  Danke!
Dennoch bleib ich erstmal bei meinem FX8300 und hoffe das mit DX12 die CPU noch ein bisschen länger durch hält, Hoffentlich wird Zen auch P/L was!
Das  Problem bei mir war halt ein gewisses Budget und was bringt es mir eine  bessere CPU mit Unterbau, welche teurer ist zu kaufen, wenn ich bei der  GPU wieder Abstriche machen muss.
Es kommt halt immer auf die Kombi  und die Spiele an .  Keine Frage der i7 ist besser aber dann müsste ich  ja wieder ~ 200€ bei der GPU sparen und lande eine Etage tiefer. Es  ist wie bei jeder Anschaffung eine Frage des Geldes und der Ansprüche.  Muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. Mai 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja, in Test werden alle FX, im Schnitt, regelmäßig von den i3 CPUs vernichtet, zumindest was Spiele angeht. Natürlich kann man argumentieren "das reicht doch noch", dann hatte man sich aber mit dem Phenom II X4 und Core2Quad zufrieden geben müssen, die reichen auch noch für alles.



In realistischen Settings kann man die i3 aber vergessen. Die produzieren in vielen neuen Games einen hässlichen Schluckauf mit Framedrops. Mit einer schnellen Grafikkarte sind sie oft einfach gnadenlos überfordert, während der FX mit etwas niedrigeren Max-Fps gleichmäßig vor sich hinrechnet. 



Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 2Key (14. Mai 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja, in Test werden alle FX, im Schnitt, regelmäßig von den i3 CPUs vernichtet, zumindest was Spiele angeht. Natürlich kann man argumentieren "das reicht doch noch", dann hatte man sich aber mit dem Phenom II X4 und Core2Quad zufrieden geben müssen, die reichen auch noch für alles.



Als zufriedener Besitzer eines PIIx4 + R9 290 Systems musste ich da schon schmunzeln ^^


----------



## stolle80 (14. Mai 2016)

Investier mal lieber in eine bessere Grafikkarte, sieht für mich jetzt überhaupt nicht Lohnenswert aus / ANNO 60 zu 70 min FPS / !!
Alter, und dafür soviel Kohle auszugeben


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schade, hätte mich jetzt interessiert.
> Denn gerade bei Takt Gleicheit kannst du schon eine seriöse Aussage treffen, um welchen Faktor die Single Core Leistung bei Intel höher ist als bei AMD.
> Sowas merkt man dann auch in den Games, wo hier und da ein i3 den großen FX keine Chance lässt.
> Je Mehrkerniger es wird, desto besser kann sich der AMD in Szene setzen und im Grafiklimit ist es dann egal, ob AMD oder Intel -- sofern die Grundleistung stimmt.



Hm, macht das den eigentlich wirklich Sinn, sich an der Single-Core-Leistung zu orientieren, wenn sämtliche neueren anspruchsvollen Games, eh mehrkernunterstützt sind und das auch ausnutzen?
Es gibt mittlerweile Games, die einem 2 Kerner keine Arbeitserlaubnis zugestehen, was absehbar, bald auch das verwendete Betriebssystem von MS anstreben wird.
Zu älteren Games wie z.B. C&C steht's dann außer Frage, doch selbst da bleibts auch nicht unbedingt nur bei einem Kern.
Anwendersoftware, abseits vom Gaming, wird so nach und nach auch mehrkernoptimiert, wo sich bald auch die gleiche Frage grundsätzlich stellt.
Ich finde das der normale Test in Richtung Mehrkernoptimierung am sinnvollsten ist, woran der allgemeine User sich auch orientieren kann. (m.M)

PCGH-Zitat:
*" Es handelt sich um keinen klassischen Prozessortest mit identischen Rahmenbedingungen, sondern um einen Vergleich des alten und des neuen Rechners von marvinj."*


----------



## theoturtle (14. Mai 2016)

Vielend Dank für den Test, ich finde genau so sollte ein guter User-Test aussehen!
Auch Abseits von Meinungen über Sinn und Unsinn des Ganzen ... hier wurde einfach gute Arbeit geleistet mit dem was man hat. 




Pu244 schrieb:


> Naja, in Test werden alle FX, im Schnitt, regelmäßig von den i3 CPUs vernichtet, zumindest was Spiele angeht. Natürlich kann man argumentieren "das reicht doch noch", dann hatte man sich aber mit dem Phenom II X4 und Core2Quad zufrieden geben müssen, die reichen auch noch für alles.



Muss hier auch wieder senfen - Es kommt immer darauf an was man erwartet, ob man damit zufrieden ist oder nicht. 
Und mein X4 ist mir auch immer noch ein treuer Diener für alles Aktuelle was ich spielen möchte - und das ohne auf jeder Einstellungsseite nur zwischen medium und minimum zu wählen.
Und ja - der reicht noch!


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. Mai 2016)

Wirklich toller Test, da sieht man wieder einmal dass man für viele Spiele auch mit einem günstigen FXen genug Leistung bekommen kann (aber auch wie viel mehr Strom man verbraucht  )

Nur hätte ich den Graphen des FX Rot und den des i7 blau gemacht, letztere ist die Farbe für intel 

Was mich aber auch sehr interessieren würde ist wie sich ein i7 2600K gegen den 6700K schlägt, den bekommt man ja auch schon für 150€ und ein passendes Board für 75-100€


----------



## hbert (14. Mai 2016)

Schöner Test! Ich habe möglicherweise eine vergleichbare Historie, nur eine Nummer drunter. 

Ich hatte den AMD FX 6300 und hab jetzt Xeon E3 1231 V3 mit einer GTX 970. Mein Fazit würde genauso aussehen wie deines.


----------



## IronAngel (14. Mai 2016)

erstmal Danke für den Test, bin der einzige den es wundert das dein System scheinbar im ausgeschalteten Zustand Strom zieht ? Moderne Netzteile sollte bei  ca 0 - 0,5 Watt und ältere bei ca 1 Watt sein. Vermutlich ein Fehler in der Tabelle ?  Den Idle Wert finde ich auch extrem hoch, mein alter Phenom 2 hat ca 70 Watt gebraucht. ( undervoltet ) Mein Xeon ( Haswell ) nun zwischen 32 - 45 Watt. Ich habe eine Ssd und 2 weitere HDDs verbaut. Hast du eventuell den Stromverbrauch deines Monitors oder der Anlage mit gemessen ?  Ich weiss es geht hier nur um den Vergleich der 2 CPUs aber naja interessiert mich halt.

Es ist schon richtig das der selbe Lüfter bei dem System was eine geringe TDP hat auch weniger gefordert ist, dadurch sinkt natürlich auch die Lautstärke. Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, den Macho hört man doch unter Vollast  kaum !! Ich habe den selben Lüfter auf meinen Xeon verbaut, dazu ein R4 Gehäuse. Mein alter Scythe Katana 2 war dagegen eine Turbine. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das man in Games normalerweise eher die Grafikkarten Lüfter stören.


----------



## Interceptorvtec (14. Mai 2016)

Top Test


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. Mai 2016)

Sehr schöner Test, es war sehr interessant und informativ sich das alles durchzulesen. Der FX schlägt sich nicht schlecht, das hätte ich so nicht erwartet.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

Ja, aber was ist wenn du dir die nächste Grafikkarte reinbaust oder die danach?
Wenn der FX nicht mehr die Power hat, die Karte anzutreiben und sich der Unterschied vergrößert?
Dann wechselst du eben den FX Unterbau aus, was wiederum Kosten verursacht anstatt gleich was Vernünftiges zu nehmen.
Der Tester hat das ja eben auch erlebt. Erst den FX gekauft, weil reicht ja angeblich und am Ende hat er doch zu Intel gewechselt.
Und das machen nun mal viele. Doppelt Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## rum (14. Mai 2016)

Gut gemachter Test und sehr aufschlußreich. Danke dafür  
Persönlich hätte ich etwas mehr Deutlichkeit in der Überlegenheit bezüglich des Technologiealters erwartet - aber ich denke, in den letzten Jahren ist auch bei Intel der Zeitraum der bombastischen Leistungsexplosionen vorbei.


----------



## IronAngel (14. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber was ist wenn du dir die nächste Grafikkarte reinbaust oder die danach?
> Wenn der FX nicht mehr die Power hat, die Karte anzutreiben und sich der Unterschied vergrößert?
> Dann wechselst du eben den FX Unterbau aus, was wiederum Kosten verursacht anstatt gleich was Vernünftiges zu nehmen.
> Der Tester hat das ja eben auch erlebt. Erst den FX gekauft, weil reicht ja angeblich und am Ende hat er doch zu Intel gewechselt.
> Und das machen nun mal viele. Doppelt Geld ausgegeben.



Du hast schon den Test gelesen oder ? Der Tester hatte damals nicht die nötige Kohle für ein Intel System. BTW in der heutigen Zeit muss der Unterbau sowieso immer gewechselt werden. Ausser man rüstet von einer Einstiegs CPU auf z,b einen i7 um und das innerhalb von 3 Jahren. Was aber eher die Ausnahme als die Regel sein dürfte. Ansonsten stimme ich dir ja zu, lieber gleich was anständiges kaufen. Was die CPU kosten darf muss ja jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## maximusoptimus (14. Mai 2016)

Netter Test, allerdings hatte ich mehr erwartet von deinem 6700k. Als ich den Wechsel vom FX-9590 auf einen 4790k gemacht habe war grade auch in GTA die Leistungsexplosion viel krasser, was auch an der, unter "erweiterter Grafik" angeführten Sichtweite, und dem dadurch noch größeren CPU Limit folgte:
Intel i7-4790k Unboxing + Review | Der ideale Gaming-Prozessor [HD] - YouTube
Aber du hast von einer noch schwächeren CPU auf eine noch stärkere gewechselt, also ich hätte da mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## Arno1978 (14. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber was ist wenn du dir die nächste Grafikkarte reinbaust oder die danach?
> Wenn der FX nicht mehr die Power hat, die Karte anzutreiben und sich der Unterschied vergrößert?
> Dann wechselst du eben den FX Unterbau aus, was wiederum Kosten verursacht anstatt gleich was Vernünftiges zu nehmen.
> Der Tester hat das ja eben auch erlebt. Erst den FX gekauft, weil reicht ja angeblich und am Ende hat er doch zu Intel gewechselt.
> Und das machen nun mal viele. Doppelt Geld ausgegeben.



Was heißt Doppelt Geld ausgeben.
Der Intel ist zwar schneller - hat aber uch doppelt so viel gekostet.

Und auf dem FX lässt isch noch genauso gut Spielen.

Ob ich jetzt 70 oder 100 FPS habe ist doch egal.

Was verstehe ich da jetzt nicht?


----------



## Aks-ty (14. Mai 2016)

Damit wäre mir der beweis erbracht das der FX-8350 noch bis zum release von Zen reicht.
Und ich mich dann zwischen einem Zen und einem I7 entscheiden werde.

Trotzdem ein schöner Test und sehr großes Lob das du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast das zu testen und nicht einfach sagst die I7´s
sind um das 1000zillionsfache schneller.

Gruß Aks-ty


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Mai 2016)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Was heißt Doppelt Geld ausgeben.
> Der Intel ist zwar schneller - hat aber uch doppelt so viel gekostet.
> 
> Und auf dem FX lässt isch noch genauso gut Spielen.
> ...


Wofür den i7 zum Spielen kaufen ein i5 liefert die selbe Leistung für locker 100€ weniger. Dazu kann selbst ein Sandy-Bridge ala 2500K mit den FX bequem mithalten. In Anwendungen sieht das natürlich anders aus. (ich beziehe das auf den FX)


----------



## marvinj (14. Mai 2016)

IronAngel schrieb:


> erstmal Danke für den Test, bin der einzige den es wundert das dein System scheinbar im ausgeschalteten Zustand Strom zieht ? Moderne Netzteile sollte bei  ca 0 - 0,5 Watt und ältere bei ca 1 Watt sein. Vermutlich ein Fehler in der Tabelle ?  Den Idle Wert finde ich auch extrem hoch, mein alter Phenom 2 hat ca 70 Watt gebraucht. ( undervoltet ) Mein Xeon ( Haswell ) nun zwischen 32 - 45 Watt. Ich habe eine Ssd und 2 weitere HDDs verbaut. Hast du eventuell den Stromverbrauch deines Monitors oder der Anlage mit gemessen ?


Tatsächlich ist es kein Fehler in der Tabelle, und gewundert hat es mich auch. Mein Gerät erzählte es mir so, und das nahm ich dann hin, da ich keine weitere Überprüfung vornehmen konnte.

(Der Stromverbrauch im ausgeschalteten Zustand ist bei mir vollkommen irrelevant, da der Rechner mit Monitoren etc. an einer Steckdosenleiste hängt, die den PC dann bei Nichbenutzung stromlos macht  )


----------



## LSchmiddie (14. Mai 2016)

Fass mal an dein Handynetzteil, wenn du dein Handy nicht auflädst. Die Wärmeentwicklung spricht für sich. Da fließen nicht unerhebliche Ströme. Gleiches gilt für PC-Netzteil


----------



## Nobbis (16. Mai 2016)

kr4yzed schrieb:


> Ich kann das bestätigen, da ich vor ein paar Jahren ein ähnliches bzw. noch etwas größeres Update gemacht habe. Ich bin von nem Phenom X6 1090T (@ 3,8 GHz) auf meinen derzeitigen 4930k gewechselt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch ne 7970 GHz verbaut und der Phenom hat es selbst @ 1440p nicht geschafft die GPU vernünftig auszulasten. Oft genug ist diese auf 60% abgefallen. Nach dem Wechsel auf den 4930k (damals ohne OC) war die GPU in 95% der Fälle zu 100% ausgelastet.



Hast Du dafür mal Beispiele? Kumpel hat nen aktuellen i7 und eine GTX 780. Er hat wesentlich weniger Frames bei Witcher3 als ich mit meiner 390 und einem AMD X6 @ 3,8Ghz. Auch BF4 läuft beim mir GPU 98%.


----------



## IronAngel (16. Mai 2016)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Hast Du dafür mal Beispiele? Kumpel hat nen aktuellen i7 und eine GTX 780. Er hat wesentlich weniger Frames bei Witcher3 als ich mit meiner 390 und einem AMD X6 @ 3,8Ghz. Auch BF4 läuft beim mir GPU 98%.



Das hängt stark vom Spiel ab, wenn eine Spiel die 4 - 6 Threads vernünftig nutzen kann, hat man ja auch keine Probleme. Es gibt aber immernoch jede Menge Games wo das nicht so ist. Dann ist mit einen Phenom II einfach bei 40 - 50 FPS Schluss, da kann man die Grafik runterfahren wie man will, es werden nunmal nicht mehr.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Mai 2016)

LSchmiddie schrieb:


> Fass mal an dein Handynetzteil, wenn du dein Handy nicht auflädst. Die Wärmeentwicklung spricht für sich. Da fließen nicht unerhebliche Ströme. Gleiches gilt für PC-Netzteil


Keine ahnung, was du für Ladegeräte hast, mein netzteil und handy ladegerät ist eisekalt, wenn es ausgeschaltet ist. Das netzteil zieht im standby keine 1 watt, was bitte soll sich da erwärmen? Wenn man natürlich irgendein billiges no name 1500 watt netzteil für 25 euro hat, darf man sich nicht wundern

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dPbvulkan (22. Mai 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> 8GB sind nie genug...
> Bin gerade nicht daheim am Rechner, aber auf Youtube kann man das ein oder andere Video finden, wo man sieht, dass insbesondere moderne Spiele von 16GB profitieren. Witcher 3 und GTA 5 profitiert in Form höherer Fps (5-10%) oder Battlefield 4, Battlefront haben bessere Frametimes.
> Wie heißt es so schön,
> 
> ...



Genau deswegen hab ich auch auf 16GB aufgerüstet. Da ich auch jeden Tag PAR2 Reparaturen mache, genehmigt sich der Prozess dann auch mal 10 GB alleine. Das macht schon was aus. Der erste Gedanke kam eigentlich bei dem Hinweis damals bei Batman, dass man 12 GB empfehle. ^^ Da dachte ich mir auch, ok - wird nochmal Zeit für ein Upgrade. ^^


----------



## storm41 (27. Mai 2016)

danke für dein review,
du hast beim messen des stromverbrauchs aber etwas nicht bedacht:

der i7 ist in der lage in spielen deutlich mehr fps aus deiner graka zu holen,
dadurch muss deine graka natürlich auch deutlich mehr ackern und verbraucht daher auch deutlich mehr strom.

dadurch sieht es nun so aus als würde der i7 in spielen garnicht so viel weniger verbrauchen, dem ist aber nicht so!

solltest du beide system noch haben wäre es cool wenn du mal 1-2 tests mit limitierten fps machst, dann sollte der unterschied an der steckdose deutlich größer sein


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2016)

storm41 schrieb:


> der i7 ist in der lage in spielen deutlich mehr fps aus deiner graka zu holen,
> dadurch muss deine graka natürlich auch deutlich mehr ackern und verbraucht daher auch deutlich mehr strom.



Bei dem Großteil der Spiele wird sicher die GPU limitieren, bzw. ist VSync sehr stark vebreitet.
Selbst in schnellen Shootern wird sehr selten ohne Framelimiter gespielt.
Das Spulenfiepen der modernen Grafikkarten, bzw. die Bildqualität leidet schon sehr stark an sinnlos viel FPS.


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2016)

doppelpost...


----------



## storm41 (27. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei dem Großteil der Spiele wird sicher die GPU limitieren, bzw. ist VSync sehr stark vebreitet.



du siehst doch auf seite 1 eindeutig das der i7 in den getesteten spielen für zusätzliche fps sorgt, da kann dann (in kombination mit dem fx) also gar kein gpu limit vorliegen.


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2016)

Klar, produziert hier der i7 eine höhere fps-Rate.
In den meisten Fällen limitiert aber die GPU.


----------



## storm41 (27. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen limitiert aber die GPU.



das ist einfach eine frage von spiel, hardware, auflösung  und grafiksettings.

cpu benchmarks führt man halt einfach im cpu limit durch, und nicht im gpu limit und auch nicht mit limitierten fps.

hier kommt ja schließlich auch niemand auf die idee und lässt nen fx4100 gegen nen 9590 antreten um dann zu behaupten das die dinger gleich schnell sind weil mit beiden cpus in 4k auflösung nur 30fps auf dem bildschirm landen.

in gta v kann zb auch in 1080p mit very high settings schon mal ziemlich übel die cpu limitieren und das ist schon eines der besser optimierten spiele.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wyniki procesorów (CPU test #2) â€“ 1920 × 1080 Very High (Radeon R9 290X OC) :: PCLab.pl


----------



## sft211 (1. Juli 2016)

Klasse test und genau das was ich gesucht habe! auch wenn ich vom Zeitpunkt her ein wenig Zweifel hab wegen ZEN ...  weil ZEN denke ich wird wird ein P/L Kracher werden genau wie die RX480


----------



## marvinj (9. Juli 2016)

Ich freue mich, dass euch der Test so gefallen hat - und selbst nun nach 2 Monaten noch Zustimmung findet. Danke dafür. Das ermutigt (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) auch in Zukunft über einen weiteren Hardwaretest nachzudenken und zu verfassen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Juli 2016)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, warum hat der FX so langsamen RAM und wie schnell läuft der CPU/NB Takt? 
Des weiteren, warum hat der FX weniger RAM bekommen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## TSchaK (10. Juli 2016)

Weil das ein vorhandenes System war und nicht extra neu für den test gekauft wurde...

Gesendet von meinem SM-T700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2016)

Ist aber zum Nachteil für AMD, da der RAM bremst und zu wenig ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sadic1 (10. Juli 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ist aber zum Nachteil für AMD, da der RAM bremst und zu wenig ist.



Quatsch, keins der Spiele füllt 8 GB Ram und 1600 MHz bremsen den FX höchstens in 7zip, WinRar usw., aber nicht beim zocken. Außerdem geht es hier im einen Echtwelt-Vergleich, und in der echten Welt haben die meisten Systeme noch 4 oder 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2016)

Der FX ist langsamer mit 1600 RAM. GTA5 profitiert mit schnellen RAM und das kann man mit 1600 nicht bezeichnen. Ich habe sogar 2400er drin und die CPU/NB auf 2.6 übertakten und GTA5 läuft deutlich besser. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sadic1 (10. Juli 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Der FX ist langsamer mit 1600 RAM. GTA5 profitiert mit schnellen RAM und das kann man mit 1600 nicht bezeichnen. Ich habe sogar 2400er drin und die CPU/NB auf 2.6 übertakten und GTA5 läuft deutlich besser.



Test-Hardware und Konfiguration - AMDs FX-8350 im Test: Mit Piledriver wird alles besser?

Der FX kann maximal 1866 MHz Ram ansprechen, und selbst der bringt nichts außer Einbildung. Die Northbridge bringt deshalb mehr min. FPS in Spielen, weil damit der L3-Cache übertaktet wird. Dadurch geht es schneller die Daten von Kern zu Kern umzuschichten, wenn Windows die Threads vom Spiel an andere CPU-Kerne zuweist. Das hat nichts mit dem Ram zu tun.

Edit.: Übrigens lief selbst beim Rekord-OC auf 8 GHz des FX-8350 die Northbridge nur mit 2,4 GHz, weil das der Sweetspot ist und alles darüber kaum noch Zuwächse bringt. Beim Grundtakt der CPU liegt dieser Punkt bei 4,2 GHz. Alles darüber erhöht größtenteils nur den Wärmeausstoß und die Leistungsaufnahme, die Rechenleistung steigt aber nur noch gering an.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Juli 2016)

Das stimmt nicht ganz
Der NB takt ist die Verbindung von RAm zum Prozessor 
Der L3 cache läuft syncron mit dem NB Takt
Also schnellerer ram bringt insofern was wie der Teiler ist
ddr3 1600 (real 800mhz)
Und NB 2,4ghz ergeben grob 3 Ergebnisse je Takt
1 takt = 800mhz
Also wenn ddr3 1866 drin ist und die nb auf 2,8ghz läuft ist das Ergebnis früher da
andere Lösung mehr Ergebnisse je Takt also ddr3 666 und NB 2,8 =4
Dann hängt es stark von den Latenzen ab 
Man fährt aber immer besser je höher der ramtakt ist weil die Ergebnisse früher da sind 
Da sind sogar ddr3 1200 (2400) mit 2,4ghz NB und 2 Ergebnissen schneller als ddr3 1600 und 2,4ghz NB
Vorraumsetzung die Latenzen sind schneller als cl14
Es kann sogar schlechter sein bei ddr3 1600 dann 2,6ghz NB zu haben oder 2,8 weil das warten auf das drittel Ergebnis den wert im schnitt auf 2 Ergebnisse senkt.
Das ist eine grobe Beschreibung für das Problem beim fx und die Latenzen bei der Speicherung des l3 cache und des systemram
Der ramtakt kann ruhig höher sein als der NB Takt im Verhältnis das hat kein Nachteil.
Woher ich das weiß, Erfahrung Die FX und die phenom2 sind fast identisch (bis auf die Kernaufteilung und fpu )
Beide haben eine NB  und das L3 cache Problem das es da hakt.
Beim FX ist dies sogar schlimmer als beim Phenom2


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2016)

Ich kann das auch bestätigen. Mein FX 8120@5,1GHz und 2,58GHz CPU/NB lieferte in SC2 gut 2 min fps mehr als mit 4,8GHz und  2,4GHz CPU/NB.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich kann das auch bestätigen. Mein FX 8120@5,1GHz und 2,58GHz CPU/NB lieferte in SC2 gut 2 min fps mehr als mit 4,8GHz und  2,4GHz CPU/NB.



Hast du mal geschaut, was für eine Leistungsaufnahme dein Rechner hat?


----------



## dbekan96 (10. Juli 2016)

8150@ 4.5Ghz bei 1.45V hatte mit einer 7950 @1.2V bei 1100MHz bei mir ca. 600W in Crysis 3 geschluckt. In Prime kam ich mit der CPU auf ~400W und 150 im Idle.


----------



## Sadic1 (10. Juli 2016)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz
> Der NB takt ist die Verbindung von RAm zum Prozessor
> Der L3 cache läuft syncron mit dem NB Takt
> ... (Rest wegen länge gekürzt)



Theoretisch hast du recht. Aber das trifft nur auf stark übertaktete Modelle zu. Auch wenn die Northbridge schneller Daten liefern kann bringt das nichts, wenn die CPU gar nicht so schnell anfordert. Es muss ein passendes Verhältnis zwischen den Taktraten gegeben sein, was du ja auch gesagt hast.
Ausschlaggebender Faktor: Viele Spiele brauchen gar nicht viel Durchsatz beim Ram. Den FX 8350 bremst selbst DDR3-1600 Ram kaum beim Spielen und auch DDR-1866 wird nur etwas in Spielen bringen, wenn das Spiel (z.B. Starcraft) und der CPU-Takt passt. Das Vorzeigebeispiel wo Ram-Takt mal beim Zocken was bringt ist das von Cleriker angeführte Starcraft 2.
Fakt ist aber, das der Echtwelt-Einfluss lächerlich ist. Wir reden hier von FPS im unteren einstelligen Bereich, wenn überhaupt. Mit Mühe und Not kann man noch das Argument anführen, das es den FX ein bisschen bei Spielen rettet bei denen er sowieso an der Kotzgrenze läuft.
Ich würde behaupten das die Leistungssteigerung durch NB-OC beim FX in fast allen Fällen rein durch den Takt des L3-Cache verursacht wird. Wenn der Ram-Takt nicht dazu passt kann die Leistung nachlassen statt steigen, aber wirklichen Leistungsgewinn auf den Durchsatz zwischen Ram und CPU zu schieben ist beim Zocken einfach quatsch.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut, was für eine Leistungsaufnahme dein Rechner hat?


Nein, warum fragst du? Ich denke die beiden 7970@1250MHz haben mehr Einfluss auf den Verbrauch gehabt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Juli 2016)

Dazu hab ich ein bsp 
wir ein freund und ich hatten 2012 mal nen Test gemacht
er c i5 2500k @stock
ich 
phenom2 x6 1090t 3,6 ghz und 2,4ghz nb und mal mit nb 2,0ghz
gleiche gpu gtx460 selbe Hersteller mit denselben Taktraten
Spiel nfs shift max Fahrer (16) Einzelrennen alpine strecke sonnig
max settings

er avg 75fps 
ich avg 65fps
ich avg mit 2ghz NB 55fps
@stock takt bei mir dann 45fps

mein Rechner hat mittlerweile 3,8ghz und 2,4ghz
Und nee gtx760 daher kann ich derzeit kein aktuellen Vergleich liefern.
Bin nicht zuhause.

das wäre ein klassischer Fall von 1 Kern limitierten Spiel (dx9) und ich habe allein durch nb OC 20%mehr Leistung bekommen
In diesen Bereichen kann man auch die FX cpu einsortieren und ich habe nur ddr3 1600
Im schnitt sind es oft 20%


----------



## Sadic1 (10. Juli 2016)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> (...)
> Im schnitt sind es oft 20%



Beim Phenom 2 stimme ich dir zu. Ab 3,5 GHz Kerntakt hat dieser durch Northbridge-OC wesentlich besser Leistung gewonnen als durch reinen Kerntakt. (Vorher passiert da auch nicht viel.) Mein Phenom 945 war mit 2,2 GHz NB und 3,5 GHz Kerntakt schneller als mit 2,0 GHz NB und 3,7 GHz Kerntakt. Typischer Fall von Flaschenhals. Der FX gewinnt auch Leistung durch das NB-OC, aber wesentlich weniger. Und das kann jeder der einen hat selbst messen. Ob AMD beim Phenom noch keinen Opfercache hatte oder was es sonst ist, keine Ahnung, da finde ich zu wenig zum Phenom 2, jedoch ist sicher das der Opfercache des FX keinen solchen Performance-Einfluss haben wird. Und grade bei einem Spiel wie NFS: Shift hat der Arbeitsspeicher-Durchsatz nun gar keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte mit Marc und seinem damaligen 2500k den Test gemacht. In Witcher 2, SC2 und ich glaube total war. Übertaktet kam ich auf fast die gleichen Werte wie er (ging damals um Empfehlungen und ich war der Meinung dass die FX gar nicht so schlecht sind und man für 110 Euro die Leistung eines 2500 für 180 Euro bekommen kann).
Nur den Kerntakt zu erhöhen brachte maximal 10%, bei über 25% mehr Takt! Vorher war der Sandy aber 25-30% schneller als der FX. Daraus hatten wir geschlussfolgert, dass die restlichen 15-20% vom NB und Speicher oc kommen mussten. Ob das bei den 8300ern wieder anders ist weiß ich nicht. Beim 8100er brachte es aber so viel.


----------



## Jobsti84 (15. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön gemacht, das gefällt mir richtig gut.

Schade, dass jetzt BF4 Mantle, ROTTR DX12 und vor allem Doom Vulkan fehlt.
Das wäre sicher höchst interessant, wie auch ein Witcher 3.

Noch interessanter hätte ich komplett alles mit jeweils Stock-CPUs gefunden.
Lief der FX mit normalem Vcore, einfach nur den Multi hoch?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Juli 2016)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht, das gefällt mir richtig gut.
> 
> Schade, dass jetzt BF4 Mantle, ROTTR DX12 und vor allem Doom Vulkan fehlt.
> Das wäre sicher höchst interessant, wie auch ein Witcher 3.
> ...



Vulkan wurde doch vor kurzem bei Doom nachgepatcht


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juli 2016)

Ich denke er meint damit, dass diese Spiele hier im Test fehlen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Juli 2016)

Oppps stimmt, naja ist noch früh am morgen


----------

